# Smelt



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If the weather in the UP holds and we get the rain that we are supposed to get. The rivers and streams should open up. Based on the last three years of smelt runs as soon as the ice went out the smelt ran. So if the ice is out this weekend expect some smelt runs to start. Lake Huron will have the first activity and Superior will be next followed by Lake Michigan. I have never figured out why Lake Michigan runs are last but they are. Due to snow depth some areas may be difficult to get into without a 4X4 so don't travel where you will get stuck with your little Toyota or Kia.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to Early...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Last 3 years I was ice fishing one day and smelt dipping the next....with success. I have stood on the ice and dipped them before. Those that wait too long will have empty buckets.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

No side bets here!lol. But I'll take the advice for free! I have access to a nice private creek in the EUP that dumps into lk Huron. If its not blown out, should be worth the trip! Thanks for the heads up and keep us trolls posted!lol


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Got a friend on Drummond keeping watch for me. Looking forward to my first smelt dipping!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I miss the days up at college going out smelt dipping with the guys. It was always a good time. Post some pictures AK when it is done!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

West Side AK said:


> Way to Early...


Just south of the bridge here, and would have to agree, unless you're bringing a power auger.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Supposed to get warm rain this weekend so I would give it about 10 days from today. The rain that we were supposed to get today was cancelled out. Now maybe Thursday but for sure on the weekend. We need the rain to wash the ice out of the rivers.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

wyandot said:


> Just south of the bridge here, and would have to agree, unless you're bringing a power auger.


I agree with Robert. .. Most guys I know that have been getting good numbers all along are out early. ..the guys who show up like they used to when temp is warmer are thinking all the smelt are gone.....


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

I experienced the best run in a long time for a Lake Huron stream around the third week of April last year. Two years ago they ran at the end of March because it was so hot that year. So it has definitely varied from over the last couple years for me. Plus theres different pushes of smelt so you could have a couple good runs during a week. I'm betting it's going to be close to the same time as last year. 

PS There was still lots of snow in the woods when I went last year and some ice in the lake.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Last year, it was May 5 for me.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There is still 30 inches of ice close to shore. I might have to go ice fishing for them.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

redneckman said:


> I miss the days up at college going out smelt dipping with the guys. It was always a good time. Post some pictures AK when it is done!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We did a lot of smelt dipping (drinking) while I went to LSSU in the early 90's. We used to get about 10 gallons each night, which is light compared to the trash cans my uncle used to fill back in the day. I remember smelt dipping with ice floating down the river.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm thinking TVC has the right timing. Bet the rivers will be high with all the snow melt. But I can agree that one year, when the ice was out of the river, that same week was a good dipping year... Limits in minutes... It was like a Smelt Train to Spawnville!!!

My favorite time of year! 
tb


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I could experience a dipping once. If anyone needs someone to bring the beer. Let me know! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Gotta listen for the spring peepers, once they start it's time, a few old Finnlanders told me that.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

No peepers yet but I thought I would hear them Thursday night but it didn't get past 40* at night. Looks like it won't be for another week or more.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am going Friday night and beat the rush


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Frogs are out in the thumb. Peepers were getting loud towards dark.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Falesy said:


> Gotta listen for the spring peepers, once they start it's time, a few old Finnlanders told me that.


Exactly by what I go by! First decent rain after the first peepers are present.


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

I remember eight of us in the garage. (5 kids, mom and dad and dog.) mid 70's. 4 of us had scissors, 2 had bags and fresh water. 

things have to change and I don't see it happening. same for perch. keep stocking.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Most of the smaller streams are now open and easy to get to. The Rivers still have a lot of ice on them but it is going pretty fast. It looks like they will be opened up by the weekend. the bays are still ice covered.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

ybone said:


> I remember eight of us in the garage. (5 kids, mom and dad and dog.) mid 70's. 4 of us had scissors, 2 had bags and fresh water.
> 
> things have to change and I don't see it happening. same for perch. keep stocking.


I never had that much help...you catch it you clean it ad we will help you eat it.


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Falesy said:


> Gotta listen for the spring peepers, once they start it's time, a few old Finnlanders told me that.




If you here the peepers head to Coles or the Pilgrim. The smelt are in.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

mdad said:


> If you here the peepers head to Coles or the Pilgrim. The smelt are in.


Saturday night its supposed to be 41* and raining for the West end. Maybe Sunday is the day, or night!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

For what it is worth, Smelt dipping is almost completely a nighttime thing. I've seen them dipped during the daytime, but much better success at night.


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Forecast is looking good for the southern tribs, just need the ice to blow out in the bays. Hopefully it happens soon. The winds today should have helped bust up some of the ice. Praying for some good rain this weekend to open up the rivers and help push that ice outa the bays. If the weather works in our favor we could be dipping by next weekend.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> For what it is worth, Smelt dipping is almost completely a nighttime thing. I've seen them dipped during the daytime, but much better success at night.


Saw some of the best northern light shows while dipping on Coles or Misery Bay. They said this weekend will be good for the lights too.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I traveled from Marquette to the bridge Thursday, There is ice on Superior and Michigan and guys were fishing on the river mouths. It was 38* on superior and 44* on the Michigan side. Some of the mouths have open water but not a lot. 
Good luck


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I got them the last week of April in Southeast EUP last year, and well into may on the west end. My money is on next weekend on the traditional lake Huron tribs... I'm hoping I'm not too late.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> For what it is worth, Smelt dipping is almost completely a nighttime thing. I've seen them dipped during the daytime, but much better success at night.


Some river holes can hold stragglers but night is right for what I have dipped. We would watch the gulls just before dark and they would slowly get nearer shore. Sometimes it was in the wee hours before heavy run commenced. 
Once upon a time,in Mi.! solid fish top to bottom and side to side.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

From my overall experience in the western UP near Houghton area is that the smelt are pretty sporadic in "good" runs. Usually we could always manage some for a meal but nothing like it used to be of course from what I heard from my local friends. 

There are so many factors that go into their run it's really pretty unpredictable when you try and pin it down to a few days. Different streams run at different water levels, different temps, different numbers of fish. When one stream is "done" running another maybe hot. Sometimes they run just as the sun sets , sometimes around 11-12 at night and sometimes 4-5 in the morning. 
You've really just gotta put your time in and have a good network of info from your buds to hit them good. 
The latest I had ever hit them when I lived up there was last week of April and some in 1st week of May and that wasn't even on a cold winter like this. 

Don't be fooled though, as Mother Nature can be deceiving she can only hold out for so long as most of the other runs of spring fish have proved around the whole state this spring. She'll be delayed slightly but she won't be held back for long.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

When reports came in of smelt in the U.P. near bridge we would head up and the later in the short season the farther west we would find them. Kept heading west till we caught up with them.


----------

